# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Back Leg Issues

## JBear

I have a Vitt, acquired today. It was shipped overnight, but arrived in 2 days time. Upon arrival it was cold as hell. After 10+ hrs in the Viv, it is still not showing signs of mobility. It has eaten a few FF's, and appears alert. However, the back legs are just unnaturally positioned. I was told that high stress can cause seizures and muscle failure, and that if given ample time to recover, the frog should begin to behave normally. The seller has been great throughout the process, and it was not the fault of him/her... It was UPS' failed overnight(twice in a row) delivery pledge. 

My question is this... Could the high stress have created the need to shed(After I move any of my other amphibians to a new home, it sheds as a way to deal with the move and become accustomed to the new surroundings), and the cold shipping created a problem when "actual" humidity dropped? In the pics(see below) you may see where the new skin has begun and the old skin is failing to shed, or at least it appears...

Thanks!

JBear

----------


## Leefrogs

I would private message jhon kurt and herpvet, herp vets not on here too much, but maybe u can get a idea there. Looks bad, call ups and *****!!

----------


## JBear

The frog is exactly the same after the night. I hope I can encourage him to finish his shed, so that I may be able to better understand what the issue may be...

JBear

----------


## clownonfire

> The frog is exactly the same after the night. I hope I can encourage him to finish his shed, so that I may be able to better understand what the issue may be...
> 
> JBear


Hey. How's your frog? Is it getting better?

----------


## Leefrogs

I read somewhere u give frogs extra calcium after a bout of hypothermia, which is what I assume is what's going on. Did u ever get word or advice back from any1?

----------


## JBear

He dissappeared into the crevices/leaves/pothos early yesterday. I don't know if there has been any sort of rebound. I am nervous to go wripping through the tank and stress him anymore than needed. I am desperately trying to be patient!  :Wink: 

Thanks for the concern and care, I will keep you all updated.

JBear

----------


## JBear

It is strange. His legs are limp, and useless, yet I saw him climbing pothos, and eating FFs, and also found a poop nugget. I don't know if he is recovering, fading, or simply surviving... His legs are still a bit swollen, but seem to be lessening... I am at a loss for what to do... Any advice would be very appreciated!

JBear

----------


## bshmerlie

It looks like you only have two options at this point.  Either take him to the vet or wait it out.  Leave him quiet and undisturbed. Don't fuss with him at all..just mist and feed.

----------


## JBear

Here is the update...

He hunts and eats with a ton of vigor! He often misses FF's when they are off of the ground though(Like on pothos or an Oak Leaf)??? When the FFs are passing by his front feet or face, he is on target. He actively stalks FFs, and just has a no quit attitude. But, as we know, nature tends to put on a show of health until the end. 

Maybe this is significant,maybe not... He has never(to my knowledge) been to the right side of the Viv. Like he is simply staying in a few spots here and there, but never traveling far beyond...

JBear

----------


## Leefrogs

Did u read anything on the calcium after cold exposure. I'm glad he's moving around and eating, I hope he heals.

----------


## John Clare

It's impossible to diagnose something like this over the internet - it's an internal problem after all.  The cold has been known to cause problems for dart frogs and that's why I haven't been shipping since early November.  I've read the thread you started about this on dendroboard and I think you got some sound observations, except Susan (Earthfrog there) likes to blame everything on chytrid.  I sincerely doubt it's the problem.  Get the frog to a vet or play it by ear.

----------


## Leefrogs

bumping up

----------


## JBear

Wanted to do an update, You can see clearly in the pics there has been no recovery.

JBear

----------


## Don

It just makes me wonder if this just occurred since he/she acclimated so quickly to getting around and eating.  Animals adapt fast and overcome handicaps as this one seems to have done.

Sad and sorry to hear he/she is not improving.

----------


## clownonfire

That's too bad. But otherwise, he seems better. He has shed, right?

----------


## JBear

I received replacement #3 today. The frog is in great from, perfectly healthy, even a little fat, lmao. Here is a pic of her berfore she went into the Viv.

JBear

----------


## clownonfire

> I received replacement #3 today. The frog is in great from, perfectly healthy, even a little fat, lmao. Here is a pic of her berfore she went into the Viv.
> 
> JBear


Congrats are in order... Again!  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Hi JBear..Im glad your frog seems to be coping with his disability at the moment. I was just looking at the photos and its hard to tell but the top thigh area on the frog to the first joint..Is it of normal length? It just looked a bit short in the photo and I wonder if it could be a deformity and was sent to you like that.

----------


## JBear

Here are some update pics:









JBear

----------

